# Is this taking thngs a bit far?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We had a quick overnight at a site in Dorset last night, and when leaving I stopped off at the toilet dump to do the necessary :roll: . I had to wait quite a long time while two blokes emptied their respective thetfords. They had driven down together in a Range Rover vogue, bogs in the boot, rubber gloves on their hands, and proceeded to empty, then wash out, and wash out agaiin, and again, and again - this by both of them :roll: . I'm surprised they didn't polish off the outside of the unit beofre putting them back in the RR. I did my normal routine, tip it out, flush the loo, a quick swill round, tip that out, and whack it back in the van. No rubber gloves, and wash hands throughly after completing and driving off. 

Am I not swilling and swiching enough? Will I have unmentionable things left behind in my cassette? By not wearing gloves will I catch all sorts of unspeakable diseases? Should I be eating these nuts with my fingers? :roll: 8) Please enlighten me with your procedures and experiences....


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

And that's why you don't have a Range Rover Vogue, Mike 

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Dont you just love our fellow humans!!! :roll:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I am with you, during a trip I dump the contents then give one or two swills around until the dump is clear. Clean more thoroughly at the end of a trip.
Gerry


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> And that's why you don't have a Range Rover Vogue, Mike
> 
> and a twin axle caravan with matching awning....
> Dave


 8)


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Did they bring a food-grade hose to wash their hands with?

They must have been a couple of effete Southerners - we don't do that kind of stuff oop north!


----------



## flobin (Mar 1, 2007)

*is this taking thing a bit to far*

i agree a bit to far, swill and go thats what i say. i used to work in the sewers big walk in ones and we used to eat our sandwiches down there never had any water to wash our hands well not clean water anyway never did me no harm :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: is this taking thing a bit to far*



flobin said:


> i agree a bit to far, swill and go thats what i say. i used to work in the sewers big walk in ones and we used to eat our sandwiches down there never had any water to wash our hands well not clean water anyway never did me no harm :lol: :lol: :lol:


It never did you any harm? Sorry to disagree but your donkey looks fitter than you!


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi , normally takes 2 or 3 swills max till water tipping out appears clean
no gloves etc just wash hands when placed cassette back


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I just chuck the waste into the hole, if theres no tap the cassette goes back in as it is, or I might treat myself and use a bit of the grey water to rinse the cassette.

If there is a tap then it gets a quick swill before it goes back in the slot.

Thats it, i'm worried I might have the plague by the end of the week. :roll: 

Pete


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And I warned son in law not to fill fresh water tank with short hose.

dave p


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

When you use biomagic the first thing you should do after emptying is put some bacteria back in they suggest earth (soil) if you don't want a dump (they put it nicer than that). So I started not washing it out at all just swilled it enough to get rid of most of the contents and added a couple of litres of water and the new biomagic.

Now that I've converted to oxyaction I do the same. The whole point being the quicker the bacteria act the better.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

We used to have a chap called Dave who came and emptied the septic tank every year. Nice chap, did a really good job went round with the hose swilling out the drains etc and obviously enjoyed his work. I would quite often come and find him sat in the cab munching on his sandwiches after just rinsing his hands under the hose. Friendly man, but did have a certain aroma...........


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

gnscloz said:


> hi , normally takes 2 or 3 swills max till water tipping out appears clean no gloves etc just wash hands when placed cassette back


I'm with you, Mark. I swill until the water's clear, normally twice.

Gloves? Can't afford to carry them with my payload 

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

That explains the brown streaks down the side of my van, right under that little square trapdoor. 8O 8O 

Kept meaning to have a look and see what's in there!! :roll: 

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Why anyone would deliberately choose to prolong this task any more than is absolutely neccessary is beyond me 
- and it's not even in my job description, I made sure of that!


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

In my early years I worked in the mines, and down the pit there was no facility's for washing your hands before having your sandwiches, so the last bit of sandwich was through away.

Over 40 years later I still never eat all of a sandwich, I still through away the bit I hold.

Charlie


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*far*

Way to Far,

Mrs. TM Usually takes care of that department.

TM


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Because I am the one doing the emptying and cleaning we park as close as we can to dump usually. Swill till clean water if possible, if no water then do use grey out of bucket or leave it till I get home. 

Hand wash sterilizer bottle in my door for when I have finished, to save holding up the queue. 

Mandy


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

There is nothing like the first hot weather to bring out the 'cassette' threads two going at once at the moment.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Thetford*

I give mine a quick swill out with water, and then once per month, fill it with vinegar and warm water and soak overnight. The water is quite hard in our neck of the woods and so there is often a bit of limescale to clear.

Russell


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm a southerner, and I empty the contents, quick swill around, no gloves - should I be a northerner?

Jenny


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Jennifer said:


> I'm a southerner, and I empty the contents, quick swill around, no gloves - should I be a northerner?
> 
> Jenny


I'll send you an application form. Don't bother sending it in though unless:

You have an outside lavvy.

A whippet in the back yard.

Hubby wears a flat cap.

These are the higher-than-average requirements imposed, in order to stop a flood of applications from southern nancy-boys wanting to improve the macho side of their image.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: far*



teemyob said:


> Mrs. TM Usually takes care of that department.
> 
> TM


Cor, sheer luxury having someone else to empty your cassette. Mrs T has obviously got a stronger stomach (and arms) than most women then? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

One of the benefits of American type holding tanks. 60 galls of raw sewerage comes out like a fire hose in 20 secs. But had to always carry a crow-bar to lever up man-hole covers.

Now the Hobby cassette is almost too heavy to carry when full. So it gets emptied and rinsed fairly often.

This does seem to be a popular topic...  

Ray.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Hobbyfan,

Please send the application, as I could manage two out of the three, could plead on the third, please?

Jenny


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

bognormike said:


> I had to wait quite a long time while two blokes emptied their respective thetfords.


That's the essence Mike, TWO blokes. You fell upon the male of the species engaged in some competitive dumping, can be time consuming.

Dick


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: far*



> Cor, sheer luxury having someone else to empty your cassette. Mrs T has obviously got a stronger stomach (and arms) than most women then? :lol: :lol: :lol:TM


Like a lot of women, Mrs T probably spent years changing nappies, which on occasions, could be a lot worse than emptying the loo. 

I reckon for all you men it's pay back time 8) 8)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

That's fair enough. I'll happily deal with emptying SOG-only cassettes for the rest of my life so long as I never have to smell another nappy.

(Thinking of the implications of grandchildren here .....)

:lol: 

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I always wear rubber gloves when emptying the cassette.Its not my cassette I worry about its what previous people have been doing at the emptying point that concerns me.
Having 'Bahrain Dog' when away is not my idea of fun. And having seen some pretty disgusting things happening around the disposal point I feel the need for protection.


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

My brother caused some stares in Santa Pola when his valve arrangement dropped into a full loo. He took it to the sluice and proceded to strain the contents through his fingers to collect the spring and bits and bobs.Such were the comments he lost face and dumped the lot and bought another but he said nobody would come near till the blue wore off.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I felt really sorry for 2 bus drivers in Disney Paris carpark lying underneath their bus trying to free the stuck dump valve.

They were covered in....you know what.

I heard one of them saying, 'well that's it out of order, we'll just have to tell them they cannot use the toilet the whole way back to England, but we'll try to add in an extra couple of comfort stops'!


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

On a military base I worked on, two brothers worked at the sewage farm, their names Jobby 1 and Jobby 2. If you went into their 'office' they would be sitting there happily eating their sandwiches. I never did take up their offer of tea. I think they are still about!

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: far*



Pollydoodle said:


> > Cor, sheer luxury having someone else to empty your cassette. Mrs T has obviously got a stronger stomach (and arms) than most women then? :lol: :lol: :lol:TM
> 
> 
> Like a lot of women, Mrs T probably spent years changing nappies, which on occasions, could be a lot worse than emptying the loo.
> ...


Mrs T Changed the nappies during the day Mon-Fri whilst I worked. We both did them in the evening. Usually Mrs T as I would always cook evening meals when I got in from work.

I changed the nappies at weekends when Mrs T worked weekends housekeeping at a private hospital. I would like to point out that these were Terry Nappies and I also washed them and hung them out to dry on a washing line, not a fancy tumble dryer.

Now the kids are older. I get my tea on the table when we both get in from work. And what a superb cook Mrs T is.

And if we are away in the Motorhome we share the cooking. I do the driving Mrs T does the thetford. I do just about everything else.

Simples.


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

*Re: far*



teemyob said:


> And if we are away in the Motorhome we share the cooking. I do the driving Mrs T does the thetford. I do just about everything else.
> 
> Simples.


When we're away, I do the driving, the cooking, emptying the cassette, filling the water, setting up the aerial or satellite. Ern connects the hook-up, usually.

But, without the one thing he _always_ does, we couldn't go at all: he pays 

-H


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I emptied our toilet cassette this afternoon - I took no chances!


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Range Rover - presumably tuggers? Nuff said.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks for the responses, everybody, most enlightening. I thought naybe I was being a bit er .. rustic by taking all of 2 minutes. I really like Pippin's kit - maybe I should recommend it to the tuggers with the RR. 

It is one of those things that as parents we did all the nappy changing, and we have resolutely declined to assist with changing the grandchildren by reminding the offspring that we had enough of that with you lot :roll: And now we're carting our own stuff off to the dump.....

As a footnote we've just spent a couple of nights at a CCC THS at Lymington where the toilet dump is in two large plastic containers (the water table in the field is too low to dig out a dump) where you have to mount a few steps and pour the effluent into the big tub - what a charming sight! Imagine going back & from between the tap (about 6 feet away) up & down the steps :roll: :roll: . That would add to the site fees for the extra pump-outs!!


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Im with mrs t.I take my turn,after all i use it,dont wear gloves rinse empy and go. After years of hospital cleaning my cassette is a walk in the park.lin.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm with Mrs T and Lins. 

Since Brian started with Rheumatoid Arthritis I've been emptying the loo. I also change the grandchildrens nappies and they are not disposable ones but shaped and made from Bamboo!!! More difficult to rinse through than the good old square ones.

Jan


----------



## Noel (May 1, 2005)

Chascass said:


> In my early years I worked in the mines, and down the pit there was no facility's for washing your hands before having your sandwiches, so the last bit of sandwich was through away.
> 
> Over 40 years later I still never eat all of a sandwich, I still through away the bit I hold.
> 
> Charlie


That's why they invented Cornish Pasties :!:


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

bozzer said:


> I'm with Mrs T and Lins.
> 
> I also change the grandchildrens nappies and they are not disposable ones but shaped and made from Bamboo!!! More difficult to rinse through than the good old square ones.
> 
> Jan


They must be hard then

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

joedenise said:


> bozzer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with Mrs T and Lins.
> ...


Splinters........ :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

bognormike said:


> We had a quick overnight at a site in Dorset last night, and when leaving I stopped off at the toilet dump to do the necessary :roll: . I had to wait quite a long time while two blokes emptied their respective thetfords. They had driven down together in a Range Rover vogue, bogs in the boot, rubber gloves on their hands, and proceeded to empty, then wash out, and wash out agaiin, and again, and again - this by both of them :roll: . I'm surprised they didn't polish off the outside of the unit beofre putting them back in the RR. I did my normal routine, tip it out, flush the loo, a quick swill round, tip that out, and whack it back in the van. No rubber gloves, and wash hands throughly after completing and driving off.
> 
> Am I not swilling and swiching enough? Will I have unmentionable things left behind in my cassette? By not wearing gloves will I catch all sorts of unspeakable diseases? Should I be eating these nuts with my fingers? :roll: 8) Please enlighten me with your procedures and experiences....


They are not alone......

While in France last January we were parked at the Gruisson 4 winds Aire for a few days and couldn't help noticing a German guy on the service point with a very old but obviously well looked after Frankia. It took him the best part of 30 minutes to wash out his cassette. With gloves on, he washed and rinsed 3 times, then got out his box of cleaning things and proceeded to first add one chemical, then rinse and add another then rinse, before adding a third which he left in the cassette. He did this twice a day for the three days we were there. I should add that in between times he spent the rest of his day cleaning his camper. What a sad man but then again he did have an old Frankia in excellent condition. I should add that the temperature was hovering around zero, with a very strong wind that forced many campers to turn their vans into wind to minimise movement. Many English vans suffered with frozen waste pipes and icicles hanging from the drains but it did not deter our man, who was out from dawn till dusk......


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Vennwood said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > We had a quick overnight at a site in Dorset last night, and when leaving I stopped off at the toilet dump to do the necessary :roll: . I had to wait quite a long time while two blokes emptied their respective thetfords. They had driven down together in a Range Rover vogue, bogs in the boot, rubber gloves on their hands, and proceeded to empty, then wash out, and wash out agaiin, and again, and again - this by both of them :roll: . I'm surprised they didn't polish off the outside of the unit beofre putting them back in the RR. I did my normal routine, tip it out, flush the loo, a quick swill round, tip that out, and whack it back in the van. No rubber gloves, and wash hands throughly after completing and driving off.
> ...


Frankia Van, German, Cleaning all day...................

Reminds me of "Mr Clean"

We were in Port Grimaud a couple of years ago with some friends. There was this German Registered Frankia facing us, spotless. The owner reminded me a little of Mr Bean (not in looks, mannerisms). So I named him Mr. Clean, because thats all he did, clean.

The ritual of coming back of the beach:

Walk on to first large mat and change from beach shoes to van shoes, then procede to next mat, then on into van.

To Exit Van (to get bbq out as an example)

Drop down to mat, remove shoes, walk onto other mat and put beach shoes on. Remove BBQ, clean it and light. (To get back in van meant the the aforementioned ritual). Back out with food, cook and set table (only after a good wipe by Mrs. Clean). Sit down and eat.

Cleaning BBQ:

This was a mammoth job and I swear it was cleaner after use than it was when new.

Putting anything back in a locker.

Mr Clean would be followed by Mrs. Clean, hands full of rags. To put water hog back in van. Clean sand and bits off with a rag, Then clean with a cleaner rag, then shake water hog bag out and place water hog in bag. Wipe floor of locker, place bagged water carrier in locker. Close locker and make sure handle is wiped.

One morning he got up and after breakfast, removed the entire front bumper and cleaned it inside and out. Wiped all the lamps, electrics and hoses and put the bumper back on. All shadowed by Mrs Clean.

I said to Mrs. T I wonder if they have any Children? She said "NO Tee, do not even think about making comments about their sex life". I said no Love, I was just wondering if they had programmed their Children the same way!.

TM


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Think I'll start looking at secondhand Frankias! :lol:


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

when we were buying our van we opened the bathroom door to look round, phew what a pong !!! spanish garage owner says, "they all smell like that " impliying whats the fuss. Anyhow we bought the said van...... my first experience of cassette cleaning ???? van on fourcourt for months.... me cleaning out SOMEONE ELSES SH*T made me gag and nearly put me off doing it, why can they clean it out before selling err yuk.....needless to say its always been my task ever since !!!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Most of my wifes phone calls are to family and last 45 mins then the batteries run down.
She always has a cloth in the other hand wiping and polishing. When I questioned this habit she countered with "I have a free hand"....................  

Ray.


----------



## twoofakind (Jun 24, 2009)

Now now hobbyfan we're not all effete, we've watched em to. Facinating. Takes all sorts! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

